# Conditioning



## sean (Nov 28, 2006)

Now that i have an adult female and will be attempting to breed her, should i be feeding her everyday to build her up??? Also should the adult males get a meal everyday now?


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

I feed gravid females daily. Adult males I feed every other day or every few days.


----------



## sean (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok.. so before youve mated her you feed her as normal?


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

Sometimes I will give the female something to eat to keep her busy while the male mounts. But some females will drop the food and try to reach around and grab him. Just be there to ensure she doesn't grab him. As the mounting is the most dangerous time for the male. Once they are mating you shouldn't have to worry. Just make sure he has enough space to dismount and get away from her.


----------



## sean (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for your replies.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 11, 2006)

Sean's questions were not really answered, so I think Sean's questions go like this:

1. In the time prior to mating, do you feed the male:

a. Less than normal.

b. Normal ammounts of food.

c. More than normal quantities.

2. In the time prior to mating, do you feed the female:

a. Less than normal.

b. Normal ammounts of food.

c. More than normal quantities.

After mating

3. do you feed the male:

a. Less than normal.

b. Normal ammounts of food.

c. More than normal quantities.

4. do you feed the female:

a. Less than normal.

b. Normal ammounts of food.

c. More than normal quantities.

8)


----------

